# Download boot disk for windows 7?



## bbaseballboy1234

torrents or direct downloads..


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234;12119091*
> torrents or direct downloads..


Yup, just use one of the links in the post linked to, that is an official download from an approved MS partner.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher;12129534*
> That is not a torrent, that is an official download from an approved MS partner.


He never said it was a torrent.


----------



## blupupher

oops, read _or_ as _for_.


----------

